# lincoln



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

see ya there, yep off on our travels again, can't believe how many place weve beento this year, result!


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

What meets this Rain you threw me a spanner there i have just told Snelly i want to come to lincoln for his birthday *last month*


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Geo

I think your memory might be playing up again there, according to the list you're attending Lincoln. :lol: :lol:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=27


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Ah I call that one the Music meet Been in touch with the officials and cant get on the same pitches as you lot, so wont be bothering 
Unless you know how to swing it :wink: 
Geo


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Meet us outside Geo with an A frame and we will tow you on mate. 

stew


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I dont understand why I cant get on, the meet page says 25 places and only 22 or 23 booked and thats why i put my name down ,but they would not listen,I notice Vics put his name down aftermine how did he get on when booking any sucsess anyone know


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Geo

I can't say exactly what's happening here what with Hymmi resigning and LadyJ being out on the road. I think I'm right in saying that because you're past the final advance booking date (16th June?) Warners won't book anyone else into the club spaces. Chances are however that if you pay on the gate then contact LadyJ or one of the marshalls, ways will be found to get you into the MHF area if at all possible. I don't know whether you're familiar with these show rallies or not, but with several thousand M/Hs attending there's usually some scope for - how shall we put it - re-arranging pitches? I suggest that you PM Aaronsdad or lesleylil for more info, as they are stewarding this rally.
If you aren't intending going, please let the stewards know ASAP. Otherwise, as your name is on the list they might turn down others on the basis that you're going to be there. Who were the officials you contacted?


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

If there is any chance of joining the group I will be there It was lady j who i pmd but if she is trveling that explains that , I phoned the site to make booking but as you say the time has past ,but took that to mean for casual booking I thought MHF had reserved 25 places and thought as only 22 had booked i was ok but apparentl not! I will sound out the marshells ,fingers crossed
Geo


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

I booked online with Warners and put in MHF to get the discount, unfortunatley I cannot pitch up beside you guys as we are meeting others there in the general camping area. We will pop over and say hello, however my tickets have arrived with MHF printed on them - could this be part of the discrepancy.
Can see this being fun at the gate as the people I am meeting have caravan club on their tickets!!!.
If any one is getting any grief accessing the MHF area look for the Swift Sundance with saltire flag and I will swap windscreen passes if req.

Paul


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Paul

Well, Warners seem to have got your booking correct! If you entered MHF on the booking form they are correct in issueing you with a MHF pitch. Shouldn't be a problem if you tell the gate stewards that you want to be in the general area. Good of you to offer to swap your pass, the problem might just be finding you in the great mass of the general area. :roll: 
Can you possibly drop me a PM with your mobile No? I'll then pass it on to LadyJ who can give you a ring to find out where you are if anyone needs to do a pass swop. Also let me know what day you are arriving please. :lol:


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Lincoln*

Hi All 
Similar saga was told MHF full up so opted for Hymer UK pitch, got that one. 
Hope were parked on the same planet or however big the site is. 
Kind regards


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
Had a look around yesterday and MHF and Hymeruk are quite close to each other. If I remember correctly they are on opposite sides of one of the avenues about 100m apart (then again it was 12 hours ago i looked). 
James


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

The following 17 members of MHF have been allocated a space at the MHF area of the Show by Warners.

Surname:

Bearpark
Cutting
Dickson
Dinsdale
Fletcher
Garner
Jewels
Latham
Little
Mays
Meakin
Spires
Tennent
Voller
Walker
Wall Wilson

Please will you PM me with your MHF Username so that I can marry your surname up with your Username. I look forward to meeting you all.

Thank you,

Keith and Lynda
Aaronsdad - Marshall


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

well just got back on the net, haven't you lot been busy, 
why has hymmi resigned?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We haven't booked with MHF for the Midsummer music festival, silly me!! But we are going to the show and will be with the Auto Trail Club section. But will make sure we come over and say high to everyone, in particular to Aaronsdad as we met recently on a rally in Europe.
Till then......


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Whilst we have indicated on this site that we will be attending - I doubt if we will be able to park with the other MHF, we were just going to turn up, pay our £££ and [a] play dumb & turn the wrong way and "end up" parking with MHF or * just park on the 'general' area . . . [c] use my old dads 'blue' invalid card - but Sylvia says she'll kill me if I do :lol: 
Geo - why not come along and se if we can park near eachother - I daresay others will turn up.*


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi Vicdicdoc,

I have sent you a PM

Aaronsdad
Marshall


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

I am leaving to catch the ferry for the mainland mid-day today. I will be at the showground Wednesday morning. For those of you who have not replied to my message concerning marrying up user names and surnames and any other problems then please text me on 07966409384.

See you soon.

Keith and Lynda
Aaronsdad
Marshall


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Just had a message through from site.

Can everyone attending Lincoln please note that the MHH pitch area is NOT where shown on the map that arrived with your tickets. The message I have says that you take the first left after the entrance and we are about 150 metres down that road. Probably best to ask the gate marshalls for directions as there might be more than one camping entrance open when you arrive. I'm also informed that we have a good space allocation so should be able to squeeze in the odd extra van.

Look forward to seeing you there. :lol:


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all 
When I took a peek and had a chat with the organizers the other day the area was as you describe. 
Go through the side entrance as last year and take the first avenue on your left. The area is against the perimeter fence. 
I am not sure if they are planning a different entrance this year as the area we all had to que in last year seems to be marked out with pegs for camping. 
The left hand car park at the front is also full of mobile homes. 
Pity we can't stay this year as the weather looks great but I am working Saturday and Sunday. 
Hopefully I will be round for a coffee if the kettles are on. 
If I have one with you all then it should take up most of my shift. 
Looking forward to meeting some of you. 
James


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Just noticed your post Vic (I have been off line in the evenings) It seems the power of the Marshalls will be put to the test they are busting their sides to get all us late bookers (yes i spelt that right ) in on the MHF pitch will see you their 
Geo


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Geo - and others who are going to Lincoln but not booked with MHF

I think Vic might have the best plan here - turn up, pay the money, act dumb and "accidently" drive towards the MHF area. You might have to park up in the general area first then get lost later if the Warners marshalls have their "jobsworth" hats on. I'd recommend giving Aaronsdad a ring when you arrive to check the space situation, his phone number is in his post further up this thread. Free space will presumably be used up on a "first come, first served" basis.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

I hope they haven't parked us too far out in the sticks! Last year the general area was better positioned than some of the Club Areas, and as often happens at Warners shows, the Americans (who shouldn't need the facilities) were all located around the water and waste points while others had a trek to fill/empty their tanks. 
I sometimes wonder how much thought goes into planning the camping aeas


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi All. Didn't think we could make it but we will be there tomorrow Thursday and leave Saturday morning. At peterborough we parked on the disabled area then drove across to the MHF area, I will do as Vic and get "lost" I will give Aaronsdad a ring.
Cheers Sid


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hey Rob

Just because you run motorhome shows, it doesn't mean you have to know anything about motorhoming. :lol:

Sid

Do you realise you'll have to pay for the concert before they'll allow you to camp? Seems a bit of a waste if you're leaving Saturday morning. Check on the Warners website.


----------

